# Boris - what you should do!



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
Boris - take note.
'Rome - Open Air City' is the title of a rally organised by Rome City Council for the Italian Bank Holiday weekend May 30th. thru June 2nd.
The Municipal Hippodrome and Area Attrezzata of Tor di Valle, 60,000 square meters, will be organised to accept FOC 1500 motorhomes and their occupants. There will be a full programme of entertainment, especially for children, plus motorhome trade stands, and Institutional bodies such as local and regional government bodies keen to promote motorhoming as the alternative holiday option. The Rome city council will be offering free public transport to participating motorhomers, and free entrance to all the city museums and galleries. There will also be the oportunity, for a limited number, to visit the Presidential Palace of the Quirinale, and the Presidential country retreat of Castel Porziano.
Lots more going on too - trotting races, horse riding ghymkanas, wine and local produce tastings etc etc.
If you're interested look up www.piucamperpiuviaggi.it. Sorry but it's all in Italian. If you're coming this way, could be an interesting experience for you.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nice one Eddie. How does that compare with investing in lots of cameras and then fining motorhomers £100s if they dare enter London, even if its only to take your motorhome to your home?

Anyone know if Boris has a motorhome?


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> Anyone know if Boris has a motorhome?
> stew


Let's persuade Peter (Swift) to give him one on permanent loan.

It could benefit all of us, including Messrs Swift. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Lol Dave, I almost typed that suggestion lol


stew


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The link does not work for me, even with the erroneous full stop at the end removed.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Try this pippin www.piucamperpiuviaggi.com not that I can understand a word of it :?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Errata Corrige*

 Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea massima culpa.

It is indeed www.piucamperpiuviaggi.com

eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> local and regional government bodies keen to promote motorhoming as the alternative holiday option. T


NO, NO, please ! There are too many motorhomers competing for aires and campsites.

The message should read : " Book a hotel instead. " Leave the campsites, roads and ferries for the unfortunates who are already lumbered with these horrible white tin boxes.

( Seriousy though; wouldn't it be luvverly if motorhomers were treated as valued customers in UK towns. Thanks eddie for a cheering link.)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Errata Corrige*



eddied said:


> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea massima culpa.
> 
> It is indeed www.piucamperpiuviaggi.com
> 
> eddied


That will be several dozen "Hail Mary's" and three "Glory Be's" my son.

(It's a joke. No protesting Roman Candles please.)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

.....as the actress said to the Bishop.
saluti, eddied


----------

